# C40 weight limit and durability



## 1234tuba (May 5, 2005)

I just acquired a pre- B stay C-40 w/ Star carbon fork and love it. The ride is so smooth... However, I do have a few concerns. First, I've read a few places that Colnago put weight limits on the C-40 frameset. I'm not obese or anything, but the winter season left me with a few extra pounds... well, more than a few, but anyways.... I'm 6' 195. Thats not my typical weight, BUT I would like to get out and ride my new bike right away. After all that.. my question. Am I exceeding the recommended rider weight for my frame? Also, by weighing this much, am a significantly decreasing the lifespan of my frame? Its currently in near new condition, so I'm not overly worried about the previous rider. And to any C-40 riders out there, how many miles do you have on your frame so far? Thanks for all the input.
Andy


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

Bought mine used 2 yrs ago and it has held up fine for 6000 miles. Guy I bought it from said it had about 5000 miles, but he also said it was year 2000 model, but it's really a '97 or '98. I would think that weight causes more durability issues with wheels. The only Colnago weight limitations I've heard of are on the Technos (steel). I weigh 165# by the way. Enjoy the luxury of Colnago!


----------



## EasyRider47 (Sep 18, 2005)

Removed


----------



## Max-Q (Feb 6, 2004)

There is no actual weight rating on them. The C-40 will not suffer a catastrophic failure due to excessive weight unless the rider is hugely obese. But then again, hugely obese folks rarely ride C-40s.

The only effect you will see with extra weight will be more flex in the BB and headtube/fork area. At your weight this will not be too big of a deal. 

It's safe, go ahead and ride it!


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

195 for 6" isn't that bad, is it? Indurain used to be close to 190 at one point during his career. If you are below 210 I don't think you should worry about it. Aggressive riding styles might make a bigger difference..


----------



## robert (Dec 8, 2004)

i'm 6'2", 195, and have ridde my C-40 for years with no problems


----------



## lfbenko (Apr 7, 2007)

*c40 weight limits*

I have a 58cm 1996 C 40, which has about 50,000 non race miles on it. Half of these miles were put on in Spain, on some rough and hilly roads north of Barcelona. Although my weight varies from 185 to 205 lbs, and I am not a "careful" rider, the frame shows no signs of fatigue, although there are signs of corrosion on the cable guides. 

I still have a ca 1990 Master, and just bought a new C50. I wouldn't be that loyal to the brand if they weren't reliable, even if they are the best looking bikes on the road.


----------

